# Dunedin! Please help



## GouroB (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi, 

Planning to buy a house in Dunedin, and setup a small ICT based business in there aswell, how is it as a place to live and business ? I will be requiring a few local staff aswell, how expensive is it to hire ICt graduates there ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

Have you the right to live and work in NZ ?
If not, how do you expect to fulfill your desire to set up a business here ?


----------



## GouroB (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh Hi, thanks. Yes I am preparing to apply for enterprenuer work visa, which allows me to setup business and purchase house and eventually apply for PR.


----------

